# Nicholas Joseph Chicago Happy Hour and SALE!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*Start 2012 with a Happy Hour and Huge Savings from Us.*
*It's Our Biggest Sale of the Year: *

*10% off *your first custom suit
*15% off *your 2nd
*20% off *your 3rd (or more)
view details

Enjoy a Happy Hour at John Allan's (in the Loop) with John Allan mini services, complimentary 15 minute massages, $22 straight razor shaves, 25% off John Allan's products, and post holiday beverages.

Receive a $50 gift certificate to Nicholas Joseph for donating a gently used suit or jacket to benefit those in need this season.
​*WHEN: *Thursday, January 12th, 2012 from 6pm-8pm
*WHAT: *Client Appreciation Happy Hour & Kickoff of Nicholas Joseph Biggest Sale of the Year
*WHERE: *John Allan's, 111 W Jackson Blvd Chicago, IL 60604
*RSVP: *[email protected] 


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

That does it - I may have to move to Chicago! But someone tells me they have winter there!


----------

